# Multi Level Marklin C Track Layout



## tworail

The track plan from that Marklin Magazin (Plan 36) with the turntable and K track has always appealed to me and satisfied a number of my requirements for a layout. However, it was K track, and the C track plan did not include the turntable. My other gripe with the layout was the lack of a real parade track outside of the branch line and going though the station - we stop there anyways!

So I modified the plan a bit to include a parade track as well as reduce the number of visible R1 curves. I haven't gotten the turntable planned in yet, so I just added some spurs, following the main C track plan, and the front most are made up of wide radius turnouts. Plan is for about a 12' x 12' room.

The area above the hidden stations would be dedicated to a city with quite a few buildings and some scenery features. There would be a long arcade running along the parade track in the typical fashion
With proper control in place quite a few trains could run here.

Here be the legend and some basic elevations:
green - tracks with main station - 25cm
turqoise - parade track 15 cm
orange - main hidden station - 10cm
brown - branchline hidden station 0cm
blue - mountain industry spur 25-32cm

Comments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## tworail

Also the plan was developed with AnyRail, which is a great program and alot cheaper than the alternatives, and you can actually use it, unlike some of the other programs out there.


----------

